

Google's president in Brazil will be arrested - felipelalli
http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=pt&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fexame.abril.com.br%2Ftecnologia%2Fnoticias%2Fjustica-eleitoral-pede-prisao-de-presidente-do-google-no-br&act=url

======
thechut
What? Can anyone provide background about the videos in question?

~~~
felipelalli
Here:
[https://www.google.com/news?ncl=dA5LRi51KGM9XHMzh4pBORo5HXnh...](https://www.google.com/news?ncl=dA5LRi51KGM9XHMzh4pBORo5HXnhM&q=Google&lr=Portuguese&hl=pt)

~~~
felipelalli
Only in Portuguese. Use Google Translator

------
DaniellaBrasil
Done.

